# Best pic you've taken with your digicam?



## themacko (Jan 26, 2002)

This is actually for the first version of our Press3 Newsletter.  Many of you have digicams and have taken a lot of pictures with them.  We'd like to see what you think is best picture you've even taken with your camera.  Best can mean anything, either a funny picture, great landscape, whatever.  If you have more than one, great!  but please limit yourself to a max of 3 pictures so everyone has a chance.

Please no 'photo-chopping'  Color-correction and cropping is fine, but don't do a lot of editing to the original photo.
Give a brief description of what we are looking at.  It will really help us to get a feel of the situation.
You can submit 2 ways, either send an email to themacko@mac.com with your forum nickname and pic, or post a reply with a link to the pic.  DO NOT attach the file through the forums, it won't work correctly.
All submissions must be in by February 10.

Thanks for your submission, and check out the Newsletter for the winner(s)!!


----------



## themacko (Jan 27, 2002)

well that went over like a lead balloon.  if anyone else has a suggestion of a good mac competition, feel free to let me know.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 27, 2002)

Well, first of all, I don't have a digitial camera.  They are still rather expensive to get the quality and detail that a decent 35mm camera can give you.  I do have some very nice pictures that were taken on my Minolta 35mm SLR and the negative scanned in on my mom's HP Photoscanner at 2400 dots per inch.  But, I'm a little paranoid (*Ed, please fill us in...*) that someone will upload MY PICTURES to some website and make money from MY PICTURES.  Some really awesome pictures that I have taken are from Lake Tahoe and SnowMass Mountain in Aspen Colorado.  Yes, I'm a downhill skiier.


----------



## kenny (Jan 27, 2002)

I think it's a fine idea. You're killing it after one day and (currently) 15 views? I don't get it....


----------



## edX (Jan 28, 2002)

first, chemistry geek there is a difference between being legitimately concerned and being paranoid.  I think in this case you are being more of the former.  it sounds like you have some fantastic pictures.  Copyright law is not always easy to enforce and there certainly are vultures on the net.  I know there used to be a program that would allow for a sort of electronic watermark to be placed into digital photographs but I do not know what the name of it is nor if it is still being supported in any way. 

 I am sure our newsletter will be accompanied by some sort of copyright claim with reservations for future use to be held by the original owner.  Does that sound about right to you too Scott? 

I am with kenny that perhaps you are giving up too soon.  It might be a good idea if you did open the category up to include all forms of original photography, including those which have been altered for artistic reasons.  I would also like to see some original art/designs from site members.  I also think it might be better if this were simply a sharing rather than a contest.


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 28, 2002)

Just as a sidenote: the watermark embedding plugin is called Digimarc.  It must still be current because it is included in Photoshop 7.  You can embed a watermark for free but it will have you listed as unregistred.  You can also have an account made for more features, do not know how much charge is though.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 29, 2002)

Here is a Lake Tahoe teaser:

Photo taken in June of 1999 at Lake Tahoe in the mid-morning (California side).  Lense is a Minolta 35-70mm zoom and Teffin polarizer was used to filter out atmospheric haze and glare on the water surface.  I forget what film was used, either Fuji or Kodak.  The image was scanned-in from the 35mm negative on a Hewlett Packard Photo scanner at 2400 dots per inch.  This image is appromixately 1MB on my hard drive.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 29, 2002)

Another Lake Tahoe teaser:

Picture taken in the evening from a ski resort on Heavenly Mountain on the Nevada side.  The picture is looking towards the California side.  This was one of those moments where the air was luke warm, breezy, with complete silence all around you.  This was as close to heavenly bliss as I've come on a quiet summer day.  See previous post for film, and picture specs.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 29, 2002)

Yet another Lake Tahoe teaser:

Picture taken in the afternoon from a ski resort on Heavenly Mountain on the Nevada side.  The picture is looking towards the Nevada side.  If you look carefully, you can see the casinos at the base of the mountain and golf course in the distance.  In case you're wondering, the golf course is over $100 for 9 holes - OUCH!  And that doesn't include renting the golf cart, that's walking, as in "hoofing it".  I'm an amateur golfer too.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jan 29, 2002)

CHEMISTRY_GEEK in Aspen Colorado!

January 1998.  I'm standing on Buttermilk Mountain with Aspen Highlands in the background.  This picture was taken near the edge of a cliff that had in incredible view of a large valley between Buttermilk Mountain and Aspen Highlands.  The night before was a snow storm that dumped 3 FEET of Powder on Buttermilk, which is why I was there that day.


----------



## edX (Jan 30, 2002)

hey those were nice guys. testuser - i loved your shot of the bug. that was a great shot. c_geek - good photos. too bad the best quality was the lesser shot and vice versa, but shows a really goood sense of how to frame a landscape. the first one was my favorite although the one with you in it was a close second.


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 30, 2002)

Hey, testuser.  Pretty sharp photographs!  I heard somewhere that one photographer takes closeups of dewdrops to catch the reflection in them.  Ever try that?

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 31, 2002)

Hello!

Just had a severe ice storm here in Granger.  Wow, over 70,000 homes without power ( luckily we are not one of them  ) over 300 trees down in South Bend alone.  More damage then we had in the tornadoe that passed our home right across the street a couple months ago.

Well, didn't get shots of the tornadoe    but I did get some of the ice storm.  Just go to:

http://www.myfamilycenter.org/ice/index.html.en

Also, attached a picture I took yesterday, "fire and ice" these images were taken by me and was not edited in any way.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## edX (Jan 31, 2002)

albert - neat shot of the snow fire. i think you left a subfolder out of the url. no can access as is. please edit so we can see.


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 31, 2002)

Sorry about that, I am using Apache and was serving it on my machine I guess it needed the language extension.  Let me know if it works (works fine for me either way I type it)

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## edX (Jan 31, 2002)

still no go


----------



## martinatkinson (Jan 31, 2002)

Really?  What error message are you getting?  Works fine for me so I do not know what is going on.  Also, what browser are you using?

Anyone else having this problem?

Sorry about all the problems!

Albert


----------



## edX (Jan 31, 2002)

here is what i get either way. i don't think this has anything to do with my using any particular browser but it is icab just so you know.


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 1, 2002)

Hello!

Still works on my system, weird!  Ed, it is weird that you are not getting the custom file not found page that I put up.  Anyway, I have 8 pictures, I will just attach them to the forums.  Here is one, frozen berries.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 1, 2002)

Hello!

Here is another one, this is a leaf that was 100% enclosed in ice, very cool.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 1, 2002)

Hello!

Yet another one, a lock completely covered in ice.

Oh yes, testuser, your bug looks like some kind of Aphid.  Get them in our garden alot.  I may be wrong but that is my guess.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 1, 2002)

Hello!

Only about 4 more to go.  This one is some blades of tall grass sticking out of the snow encaked in ice.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 1, 2002)

Hello!

Only a few left I wish you could attach multiple pics to one post so I did not have to keep posting over and over.  Anyway, this is a pict of some shrubbery next to our pond caked in ice.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 1, 2002)

Hello!

This is a pic of a rose bush.  The ice is so thick that the thorns are completely submerged in it!

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 1, 2002)

Hey!  No Trespassing!  

Another pic attached...also next to the pond, more growth with ice.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 1, 2002)

testuser:  could not be an aphid don't know for sure.  I am not a bug "expert" just thought that was what it looked like.  Let me know if you find out what it is!

Also, this is the last picture.  This is a wild grape vine growing on our fence.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## edX (Feb 1, 2002)

nice pics albert. i agree with testuser. they seem very surreal. 

as for your pages, i would guess this is somehow related to the problem i have dragging and dropping pics into my html pages. i always have to go back and complete the address for my server rather than my mac. otherwise i am the only one who can see the pics. I get your 'index' page no problem. so there must be another folder that your pics are sitting in that needs to be addressed.


----------



## Jadey (Feb 1, 2002)

Impressive photos guys! For the newsletter, I vote these 3 are shown:

- chemistry_geek's "Lake Tahoe Teaser" (the first one with the dock - wow)

- testusers's "Bug" (the color is AMAZING! What digital camera did you take that with?)

- martinatkinson's "Berries" (too bad it's not bigger, i'd make it a desktop pic)

If we're showing only 1 per newsletter, maybe include one now and the other 2 in future newsletters?


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 2, 2002)

Hello!

I can send you the full sized JPG if you want me to, I actually do use it as a desktop pic but just sent the smaller one so it would download quicker.

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## roger (Feb 4, 2002)

Albert, are you one of the X-men? 

R.


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by roger _
> *Albert, are you one of the X-men?*



Hello!

I do not quite understand what you are meaning.  Who (or what) are the "X-men"?

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## roger (Feb 5, 2002)

http://www.x-men-the-movie.com

one of them freezes things I believe, which it looks like you have been doing.  

BTW I wouldn't bother watching the movie. I didn't get all the way through it.

R.


----------



## martinatkinson (Feb 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by roger _
> *http://www.x-men-the-movie.com one of them freezes things I believe*



Oh no, looks like that character has been taking a walk through Northern Indiana and causing much destruction!  

Have a great day!

Albert


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

RICK! you sick mutha!  is that your ass?


----------

